# Christian Transfers



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys I believe a heat press is one of your best friends in the business, I love mine. I am looking for different christian designs that I can purchase. and sell. I have seen some with the sprite logo and I liked those


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

hey there... found these...
Inspirational, Religious Heat Transfers, Christian Heat Transfers, Heat Transfer Machines
Christian T-Shirt Heat Transfers: Christian T-shirts and Religious Shirts and Tees for Christian and Church Organizations and Church Christian Fundraisers
Christian heat transfers
Christian Heat Transfer Designs - TransferSupply.com


----------



## JOAT (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks thats the kind of stuff I was looking for


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Xitonline.com - inspirational

Religious T-Shirt Heat Transfers: Decorative T-Shirt Iron-On Designs


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are hundreds of Christian designs available. We have stayed away from the designs that parody brand names such as Sprite, Tide,etc. These are designs that could lead to cease and desist letters from the licensors of these brand names.


----------



## love2knowhow (Jul 17, 2011)

proworlded said:


> There are hundreds of Christian designs available. We have stayed away from the designs that parody brand names such as Sprite, Tide,etc. These are designs that could lead to cease and desist letters from the licensors of these brand names.


As many times as I've seen flea market vendor's selling them (as I have bought a few for friends while visiting Orlando), I highly doubt that scenario would stop vendor's because those are so popular!  Those are exactly the kind that I like....and are huge seller's.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

They might be popular until a flea market is raided and all the goods are confiscated.


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

Many of the above links are no longer valid (except for Proworld Inc, of course) since this thread is aged. 

Proworld carries some nice transfers.

I am not real thrilled with the Christian Outfitters transfers, however. I don't see why a company would want to buy these transfers to sell Christian shirts when the designer of the transfers has their name in huge letters on each transfer. 

If you are going to sell transfers, it's ok to put your name somewhere on the transfer (small) as a copyright, or brand. But if you are going to put your name in HUGE letters, then just retail the transfers, don't try and wholesale them. This is pointless.

There is definitely room for competition in designing Christian shirt transfers, because there just aren't many quality ones out there, but there are a ton of people searching for them.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Airwavesinc.com sells the transfer wholesale.

Inspirational Heat Transfers - Air Waves, Inc.


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

Lnfortun said:


> Airwavesinc.com sells the transfer wholesale.
> 
> Inspirational Heat Transfers - Air Waves, Inc.


 
There's a Live link!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are more wholesaler:

http://www.artbrands.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=inspirational

Over 100 designs:

Springhill Wholesale Heat Transfers Toll Free 1-800-334-1780


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Over 500 designs: Religious Heat Transfers - Religious Iron Ons - Pro World


----------

